# Critique Please



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

11 y/o appendix QH gelding
I've studied this picture time and time again and now I would like to see if there's anything I missed- could you tell me the good and the bad you see in him?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im not a QH person but I really like his front end!
What I see is he is built downhill and his back legs seem a bit too straight. Ill leave the rest to the experts!


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

I agree that his legs look too straight in this picture although normally "in person" he doesn't seem that way to me.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Alright I was just stating what I saw  Maybe a more experienced critique could come in


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Unfortunately, I can't give a more experienced critique, lol, but here we go. By the way, you have nice horses...
I also like his front end. It all fits really well together- lovely shoulder, and although this may be more of a personal preference, I think his head and neck are lovely. His front legs look very nice, I'd say they're perfect, although he looks a bit light in bone and his legs look like they're set a little far under his chest (pigeon breasted??). Nicely angled, short pasterns all around, nice short canon bones and low-set hocks. His back looks nice and short although he is pretty bum-high. His hip looks okay to me, although he has a very steep coup. His back legs look a bit straight to me, and/or sickle-hocked. Not positive.

Hopefully I did a good job with the critique- Overall he is a very pretty guy, although a little chunky, lol!


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes he is chunky but we're working on that! Thank you for the wonderful critiques!


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice solid old time type Quarterhorse. VERY substantive with good bone and good muscle. back is a little long and butt is a little high. He is a bit sway backed.. and could be helped by trotting up hills and over cavaletti. Croup may be a bit steep and his point of shoulder could stand to be set a bit higher opening that angle a bit more. 

That being said, this is a really solid horse. Looks a good bit like "The Ol' Man" and I like him quite a lot,


----------



## ikels (Aug 1, 2012)

His front end is shorter than his back, and he is pretty thickly built, but his coat looks healthy, he truly is a pretty horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

I always really liked his front half better than his back half.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice, solid boy, who could afford smaller meals 

Nice shoulder, neck ties in well, looks a little mutton withered. His croup is a touch steep, and his hind legs are a little posty. His front pasterns are a tad long, as well. 

He reminds me so much of my mare! She's a chunk, but definitely built solid like your boy.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

I think he's a nice looking, solid looking little horse. I don't see a long back at all. In fact, it looks rather short, like my boys. I like him alot!


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes his back is actually really short. I definitely agree with him being steep in the croup, his hind legs are a little straight but nothing that hinders him in movement.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is a video of him longing.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He moves exactly as I expected him to. Heavy on the forehand.. and a bit short strided behind. Not bad.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

He's moves heavy on the forehand when longindg but not so much when I'm riding him.


----------

